# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng búp bê Barbie - Nhà hàng ở Đài Loan

## hantt.163

*Nhà hàng đầu tiên trên thế giới được trang trí  theo chủ đề búp bê Barbie vừa khai trương tại Đài Loan, phục vụ các fan  cuồng nhiệt của công chúa búp bê nổi tiếng thế giới.*

 Nhà hàng Barbie Cafe rực rỡ màu hồng ở Đài Bắc
 
 Barbie Cafe, toạ lạc tại một quận mua sắm đông đúc ở thủ phủ Đài Bắc, đã mở cửa đón thực khách hôm 30/1. 
 Hãng sản xuất đồ chơi Mỹ Mattel và cũng là chủ sở hữu nhãn hiệu  Barbie đã cấp phép cho chuỗi nhà hàng Sinlaku của Đài Loan để điều hành  nhà hàng Barbie Cafe. Mattel hi vọng nhà hàng sẽ quảng bá Barbie như một  thương hiệu thời trang.
 Barbie Cafe không thể thiếu các nàng công chúa búp bê yêu kiều nổi  tiếng của Mattel. Nhà hàng còn được thiết kế tràn ngập màu hồng đặc  trưng của búp bê Barbie, từ tường, bán ghế, cho tới các quyển thực đơn  và bát đĩa.


 Nhân viên phục vụ mặc các sản phẩm thời trang mang thương hiệu Barbie

  Trong khi đó, các nhân viên của nhà hàng khoác lên mình quần áo và  phụ kiện mang thương hiệu Barbie như: áo hồng có thương logo Barbie, váy  xoè, băng tay, mũ miện lấp lánh.... Các sản phẩm thời trang này đều  được bán trên trang web của hãng Mattel.
 “Chúng tôi chọn Đài Loan vì các nhà hàng theo chủ đề rất phổ biến và  thành công ở đây. Chúng tôi tin tưởng Barbie Cafe có thể thúc đẩy hình  ảnh của hãng”, Iggy Yip, quản lý bộ phận tiêu thụ sản phẩm của Mattel  tại khu vực Trung Quốc cho hay.
 Bà Yip hi vọng Barbie Cafe cũng sẽ thu hút những người hâm mộ Barbie từ Trung Quốc, Hồng Kông, và Nhật Bản.


 Thực đơn cũng có hình búp bê nổi tiếng
 
 Jessica Ho, một nhân viên văn phòng tại Đài Bắc có con gái 5 tuổi, ủng hộ nhiệt liệt nhà hàng Barbie Cafe.
 “Cả tôi và con gái đều thích búp bê Barbie. Đối với chúng tôi, địa  điểm xinh xắn và đáng yêu này giống như một giấc mơ đã biến thành hiện  thực. Tôi sẽ đưa con gái tới đây trong lần sinh nhật tới của cô bé”,  Jessica nói.
 Đài Loan vốn “có duyên” với Barbie khi đây từng là trung tâm sản xuất  loại búp bê này cho tới khi hãng Mattel chuyển việc sản xuất sang Trung  Quốc và các nơi khác có phi phí thấp hơn vào cuối những năm 1980.
 Mattel cũng từng mở một nhà hàng Barbie tại Trung Quốc hồi năm 2009  để kỷ niệm 50 năm búp bê này “ra đời”. Tuy nhiên, nhà hàng đã bị đóng  cửa sau 2 năm do kinh doanh không thành công.


 Các món ăn cũng có logo Barbie

  Các nhà hàng theo chủ đề rất phổ biến ở Đài Loan. Đài Bắc có một nhà  hàng lấy ý tưởng từ việc ăn uống trên một chiếc máy bay, một quán bar  kiểu bệnh viện. Các thực khách tò mò cũng có thể thưởng thức món ăn tại  nhà hàng bệ xí Modern Toilet, nơi các món ăn được đựng trong những cái  bát hình cầu tiêu và thực khách ngồi trên bồn cầu. 
 Trong khi đó, hiện tượng cà phê mèo lại phổ biến ở Nhật Bản, nơi  khách hàng có thể chơi đùa với những con mèo sau khi dùng đồ uống.

 Thêm ảnh nhà hàng Barbi Cafe ở Đài Bắc:







 













 
(dân trí)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Đài Loan (Đài Bắc - Đài Trung - Đài Nam - Cao Hùng) - Hà Nội (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 22.680.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Dai Loan (Dai Bac - Dai Trung - Dai Nam - Cao Hung) - Ha Noi (6 ngay 5 dem) - Gia 22.680.000 VND/Khach*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đài Loan* - *tour du lich Dai Loan*Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Đài Loan - du lich Dai Loan*

----------


## lovetravel

khéo tay nhỉ? làm búp bê bánh kem đẹp thật

----------


## khanhszin

nhân viên thì k ổn lém

----------


## lunas2

búp bê j mà xấu như ma í

----------


## wildrose

bàn ghế trang trí đẹp nhể

----------


## hoaban

Thật là cầu kỳ

----------


## wildrose

nhà hàng này chỉ dành cho teen thui

----------


## dung89

Không nằm trong lựa chọn của mình

----------

